
Introducing OpenPetFoodFacts, the Wikipedia for Pet Food (for iOS,Android and Web) - teolemon
https://en.blog.openfoodfacts.org/news/goodbye-open-food-facts-and-open-beauty-facts-welcome-to-open-pet-food-facts
======
teolemon
The android app is now live:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.openpetfoo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.openpetfoodfacts.scanner)

As is the website:
[https://world.openpetfoodfacts.org](https://world.openpetfoodfacts.org)

lthough Open Food Facts went from 100k to 300k products in just a few months,
indexing all the food in the world proves to be a sizeable challenge: there
are still millions of products not yet indexed all over the world.

As a result, we decided to focus on a task easier to achieve: Pet Food. And
while we love all pets equally, in order to make our objective reachable, we
have to focus only on one kind of pet: dogs, or cats or birds, etc.

But the good news is that you get to decide which pet that is, by
participating in our worldwide competition:

1 New Pet Food uploaded to Open Pet Food Facts = 1 Vote for the Pet Food type
of your choice

